# Split stem clones



## WoodyPheonix (Aug 6, 2011)

I have been reading Jorge Cervantes Medicinal Grow Bible again, great read.
Something I have not noticed on previous readings is in the section on cloning (c3) about splitting the stem on clones.

Basically it involves splicing the top of a fresh clone to expose more cambium layer (under the skin) which is the only part roots can grow from. I know most will scrape the outer skin from the top of clones to assist rooting, which is what I have done myself, as well as the 45 deg cut.

I have never read anywhere else about this practice and wondered if anyone had tried this method. It does state it can add a day or 2 to rooting but once the roots form, they are more vigorous and over a greater area.

Thoughs anyone?
W


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2011)

I have tried it, but it didn't seem to make any difference--either in clone time or the vigor of the roots.  I do notice though that if I do not scarify (sp?) the stem there is a difference.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 6, 2011)

I have done that on thick stems. Most of the clones i take are not thick. I have done that with roses for years though if that helps.


----------



## WoodyPheonix (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks ladies.
Though I am not growing at present, I like looking at different methods.
I may give it a try some day and it is good to know it works for roses.
Peace W


----------

